# Rocktober on fire!



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

Tuesday got a 22", Wednesday got a 25" then today got my limit within one hour with a 21" and 27"


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Shore?


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> Shore?


Yes sir with a 3oz in-line sinker and super fluke white pearl


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

They were all caught in Baltimore waters ***


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn 3oz, that's gotta be some real heavy current.


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

Patm410 said:


> They were all caught in Baltimore waters ***


Hey i just fished Baltimore waters i only Got 1 22 where was you


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

He's "playin" with us.........had to be Conowingo Dam pool area


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

CaliYellowtail said:


> He's "playin" with us.........had to be Conowingo Dam pool area


Idk Baltimore waters are on fire i got 12 last weekend 16-22 two being keepers


----------



## sunil838 (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks great ..Where is this place ?


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

CaliYellowtail said:


> He's "playin" with us.........had to be Conowingo Dam pool area


No sir I fish by the harbor. The fish are in the deep so I try to cast far to reach em


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> Damn 3oz, that's gotta be some real heavy current.


No sir just need to reach the fish in the deep


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

To be exact its at north point state park by patapsco river


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

You folks need to get out and fish and might actually catch something! Good luck to ya


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

im always up there, if you guys see me. Say what's up  I have a st croix rod and always throwing different lures. Bucktails, flukes, sp minnows and plugs depending what the fish want lol


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

The first two fish were caught with a spro bucktail and uncle josh pork rind and the last two were caught on white pearl fluke


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

every time I get on this forum I always see this dude Cali talking smack but I don't see him catch **** lol if you know so much, go out and fish and let's see what you catch bud


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

The whole bay is on fire, they are feeding right now. My friends are catching them everywhere from patuxent all the way to patapsco river


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

If anyone want some tips, feel free to message me. And yes, I know all you racist assholes on this forum and I can give a crap about you folks


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Patm410 said:


> The whole bay is on fire, they are feeding right now. My friends are catching them everywhere from patuxent all the way to patapsco river


true statement. This is the best time of the year for shoreline lure casters to get keepers. I am getting them in a river along the western shore of the bay.

I assume someone was bashing you. 
Save your anger for another day.
That is why I no longer post reports on this forum.


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

bluefish1928 said:


> true statement. This is the best time of the year for shoreline lure casters to get keepers. I am getting them in a river along the western shore of the bay.
> 
> I assume someone was bashing you.
> Save your anger for another day.
> That is why I no longer post reports on this forum.



Yes sir they are highly active right now since they are stocking up on food for the winter, 

Nobody was bashing me but I've been a guest on this forum for awhile now and all I see are people being racist for no reason and I don't get down like that. Seems like the racist dudes on this forum are the one ain't catching **** so karma must be a bitch


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Good job congrats on your catch. And thanks for the info.


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

Tracker01 said:


> Good job congrats on your catch. And thanks for the info.


Thanks tracker! and you welcome bud!


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

called it quit this morning wit 21" and 23" 7am-9:30 make sure you flick your wrist smooth when working your lures


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn you're lighting them up. I'm hitting sea side somewhere today for incoming. Not sure what state yet, so where between MD and NY lol


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> Damn you're lighting them up. I'm hitting sea side somewhere today for incoming. Not sure what state yet, so where between MD and NY lol


Thanks Kracka! I hope you hook one, good luck to you bud


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

Today I used top water using Gibbs poppers


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Patm410 said:


> every time I get on this forum I always see this dude Cali talking smack but I don't see him catch **** lol if you know so much, go out and fish and let's see what you catch bud


eye eye sir!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Patm410 said:


> every time I get on this forum I always see this dude Cali talking smack but I don't see him catch **** lol if you know so much, go out and fish and let's see what you catch bud


And here's another 'HOT SHOT"


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

CaliYellowtail said:


> eye eye sir!


Bet tht wasn't even recent and doesn't take much skills to throw cut bait in a surf lol


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

lol that's in iri, I was there when them blitz where happening. Arms got so tired


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

caught many stripers there but they were slot, only took home like 5 keepers in June


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

CaliYellowtail said:


> And here's another 'HOT SHOT"


Hot shot? Sure mister know it all. All I see you do on here is talk smack. Go back to Cali and fish for some yellowtail


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

Plus you're old as ****, tryna start **** wit a kid on the Internet :--|


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok thanks I'm catching them I n the upper part of pataspco


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Patm410 said:


> Plus you're old as ****, tryna start **** wit a kid on the Internet :--|


This whole thread youve been accusing Cali of starting sh!t with you when he hasnt. Is there something we have missed?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Patm410 said:


> Bet tht wasn't even recent and doesn't take much skills to throw cut bait in a surf lol


So...what's your biggest Striper from the beach anyway HOTSHOT? That fish was 42" and released to swim another day.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Patm410 said:


> every time I get on this forum I always see this dude Cali talking smack but I don't see him catch **** lol if you know so much, go out and fish and let's see what you catch bud





Patm410 said:


> Yes sir they are highly active right now since they are stocking up on food for the winter,
> 
> Nobody was bashing me but I've been a guest on this forum for awhile now and all I see are people being racist for no reason and I don't get down like that. Seems like the racist dudes on this forum are the one ain't catching **** so karma must be a bitch





1BadF350 said:


> This whole thread youve been accusing Cali of starting sh!t with you when he hasnt. Is there something we have missed?


I was trying to figure out the same thing


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Surf fishing does require skills and technique, show some respect to the old man you might learn a thing or two.


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Where's the best and closest spot to catch rockfish coming from wash dc


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Patm410 said:


> Thanks Kracka! I hope you hook one, good luck to you bud


Ended with 1 short striper and 40+ blues 14-16". Couldn't get past them. Prolly gonna take the gf somewhere tomorrow afternoon n see if we can get some local pullage.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Patm410 you opened a can of worms. I'm black, originally from Alaska. I'm going to put it out there. I resent the way that you put people out there calling people racist and so on. If you go out to fish and post your pictures and start a thread don't come on here talking about people that's how the world is messed up now. I have met several people on here white black Hispanic and Oriental and I like all of them they are good guys. Unless you had a personal experience with one of these guys I suggest you keep your mouth shut. This site is all about fishing enjoying the experience. Me personally I've never heard of you but I don't think it's a good way to break the ice on this site with the guys and gals that post on here. When I was in the fire department we still have the old saying to the rookies. sit down shut up and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hueski said:


> Patm410 you opened a can of worms. I'm black, originally from Alaska. I'm going to put it out there. I resent the way that you put people out there calling people racist and so on. If you go out to fish and post your pictures and start a thread don't come on here talking about people that's how the world is messed up now. I have met several people on here white black Hispanic and Oriental and I like all of them they are good guys. Unless you had a personal experience with one of these guys I suggest you keep your mouth shut. This site is all about fishing enjoying the experience. Me personally I've never heard of you but I don't think it's a good way to break the ice on this site with the guys and gals that post on here. When I was in the fire department we still have the old saying to the rookies. sit down shut up and enjoy the ride.


Keep my mouth shut? it's a public forum, I can say whatever I feel like and you're right, it's a fishing forum but why do I see so much racial comments on here from the old folks......What am I going to learn from them? Nothing. Id rather not sit back and enjoy the ride cuz I know what's right from wrong.


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

gpwf20c said:


> Surf fishing does require skills and technique, show some respect to the old man you might learn a thing or two.


No thanks, I don't idolize those type of ppl.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Hueski said:


> Patm410 you opened a can of worms. I'm black, originally from Alaska. I'm going to put it out there. I resent the way that you put people out there calling people racist and so on. If you go out to fish and post your pictures and start a thread don't come on here talking about people that's how the world is messed up now. I have met several people on here white black Hispanic and Oriental and I like all of them they are good guys. Unless you had a personal experience with one of these guys I suggest you keep your mouth shut. This site is all about fishing enjoying the experience. Me personally I've never heard of you but I don't think it's a good way to break the ice on this site with the guys and gals that post on here. When I was in the fire department we still have the old saying to the rookies. sit down shut up and enjoy the ride.


Cool man! 

Now gettin off the racial card...........Catch any Kings or Giant Halibut while up in Alaska?


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

I've been fishing since i was 5. I lived in rhode island for 10 years, hooked many 40lbs there then moved here in md. My pops was my mentor and I'm pretty sure he never told me to call people "rice & beans"


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

Setting up a great example for the kids on here, congrats guys I hope you guys feel better about yourself :--|


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> Ended with 1 short striper and 40+ blues 14-16". Couldn't get past them. Prolly gonna take the gf somewhere tomorrow afternoon n see if we can get some local pullage.


Congrats! Bet it was a fun day


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey Cali bet you don't even have permit to carry your smith and wesson with you taugh guy


----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Patm410 said:


> Hey Cali bet you don't even have permit to carry your smith and wesson with you taugh guy


OH Boys....we got a new member here that's some kinda *WACKJOB!*

A real Wacko!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

patm410 welcome to P&S. I predict your stay to be a short one.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Patm410 (Oct 6, 2015)

CaliYellowtail said:


> OH Boys....we got a new member here that's some kinda *WACKJOB!*
> 
> A real Wacko!


The only wack job I see on here is you lol


----------



## johhhn0n (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Cali we did. That's what got me hooked on fishing. When we moved here, the bay was my playground.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Patm410 said:


> Keep my mouth shut? it's a public forum, I can say whatever I feel like and you're right, it's a fishing forum but why do I see so much racial comments on here from the old folks......What am I going to learn from them? Nothing. Id rather not sit back and enjoy the ride cuz I know what's right from wrong.


This site is the exact opposite of prejudiced/racial ... I've met a fair number of folks here and I suspect that you have not.

Also, the "old folks" here often know a thing or two because many of us figured out plenty without the aid of the internet ... we did that through figuring out things on our own and also by talking to people we met while fishing. Maybe sometime you'd like to walk up to someone fishing next to you, call him a racist, and then ask for tips on what rigs or bait to use? Hmmm, maybe not huh ... it's a lot easier to talk smack when you're not face-to-face with someone.

You can indeed say anything you want on this forum ... right up until the moment when you are permanently banned, which is a distinct possibility if you don't focus your posts on actual fishing reports or fishing related questions. That is not a threat, just some good advice from one of the old folks. You can choose between being part of the family or being an outcast ... I'm thinking it's not too late for you to make amends ...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Well said my friend. I'm probably one of oldest guys here @ 71. I joined May 2001 and have posted 5790 times. During that period I've seen many people come and go - some good people and some not so good people. The one thing that remains constant is that ALL of those with bad attitudes eventually GO. We are all here for one purpose and that's to enjoy the friendship and offer our knowledge and to learn from that knowledge. AMEN!!.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

never heard of this park. im gonna have to give it a try. sounds like fun.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Well since this has gone from a fishing report to smack talk its time to put it to bed.


----------

